# spotting while breastfeeding



## Babylove08 (Oct 9, 2008)

My daughter is 6 months and has been bf only. I started spotting this morning and AF has not come to town yet, what do I do???







:







:


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Your thread will probably be move to fertility, but You should be fine! there is no reason that you can't menstruate and BF! If you need fertility support check out the ladies in fertility and if you need BFing support we have an area for that too!!


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Hello and welcome!
I don't know what to tell you exactly but I bet some of the mamas who post regularly in the fertility and/or breastfeeding forums will have some good advice.
Hope you like it here at MDC!


----------



## mary3mama (Apr 2, 2004)

Welcome!

As for the spotting...with my 2nd & 3rd births (each exclusively bf until 6 months-ish) I had spotting months before AF returned. I think in my case this was a sign that my body's functions were beginning the slow process of ramping-up to full function again.

It shouldn't impact your bfing -- but it CAN be a sign that your cycle is beginning to return and you should consider precautions if you don't wish to become pg again at this time.


----------

